# Scarlett



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my new baby Scarlett! She isn't overly cooperative for the camera - she moves too fast!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Scarlett is beautiful  Great name to match her colour as well! Such a deep red, I love it  x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

She's a beautiful pup and a lovely colour. Merry Christmas to you both!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is a beauty!!!!

*must not get broody yet*....

Merry Christmas xx


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh she is absolutely gorgeous and a beautiful colour


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

BEATIFUL great colour


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh she is beautiful - great to see her at last x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

What a gorgeous colour and pup. Have a great Christmas!


----------



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

She is beautiful. We went to see a red pup yesterday and we are having him! He looks just like scarlet. We pick him up middle of january, 3 weeks and counting. Name has yet to be confirmed.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

She's so so cute! Her name suits her perfectly too!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Love the pic of her in the pink blanket - sweet.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love red cockapoos! My favourite colour. She is gorgeous.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Scarlett....beautiful!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for all of the replies everyone! Glad to see that it isn't just us who thinks she is so cute


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Scarlett is sooooo gorgeous


----------

